# I got bit by my RBP



## theanimedude

AH!!!!!! i got bit!!!! i was giving it away to a fellow piranha-fury member and i got bit!! i was trying to bag is and it bit through 2 layers of plastic, and then i was at the metro station looking for Karl when i looked in and all the water was outside of the bag. i then reached in to take him out and into the water and that's when he bit me in less than a millisecond. almost took a big chunk off and my meat was dangling, i didnt feel anything cuz i was like "wtf...." didnt hurt til later.....gawd damn that hurt!!!!! PICTURE will come soon!!! when i get home from work today....


----------



## bjmarche

You reached in??? not a good idea man, as you can see by what happened to you/ That's what nets are for.


----------



## theanimedude

well.....i had no net, i was in a parking lot when it happened. i was scared taht it was suffocating cuz of the bag and all and it was lifeless.......so i panicked and tried to get it into the water and it was such a CLEAN QUICK bite that it didnt hurt for 20 minutes. blood was all over the place. all over the sidewalk and the cop was like "gawd damn!!!" and they called a fire truck and an ambulance.....


----------



## CTREDBELLY

when i ship mine or buy a new 1 i put it in a peice of tupperware with holes cut in it for water to flow through. he cant bite through that and he gets water from the bag so he lives


----------



## theanimedude

CTREDBELLY said:


> when i ship mine or buy a new 1 i put it in a peice of tupperware with holes cut in it for water to flow through. he cant bite through that and he gets water from the bag so he lives
> [snapback]1106570[/snapback]​


=\ it was soo hecktic that day, no service from the network so i was panicking that the dude, Karl thought it was a fake give away or something....right now it looks alil blackish and pale, that peice of meat i gots...lol


----------



## theanimedude

.....HOLY MOTHER OF SH!T, IT HURTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killerbee

did the p survive?


----------



## Dr. Giggles

theanimedude said:


> =\ it was soo hecktic that day, no service from the network so i was panicking that the dude, Karl thought it was a fake give away or something....right now it looks alil blackish and pale, that peice of meat i gots...lol
> [snapback]1106572[/snapback]​


Better hope you don't have another visit to the emergency room to get a chop job done. Definitely have Dr. look at it. There was a user on here that had to get a finger tip amputated. Do a search and look at the pics.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Why did they call the ambulance and fire truck?


----------



## piranhaqueen

Sounds dramatic!


----------



## bmpower007

Ahhh Must hurt right now. lets see some pics


----------



## evo8ny

I wish my red had the balls to bite me.


----------



## theanimedude

evo8ny said:


> I wish my red had the balls to bite me.
> [snapback]1106926[/snapback]​


it was really hard to get him to bite me, i actually already picked him up and put him in the bag. the only reason why it bit me was cuz my pinky just happen to be right in front of his mouth in the bag......kinda kool how they ACTUALLY would bite.....instead of being skittish....i hate skittish fish......


----------



## MLK

wow, how big is the p that bit you?


----------



## OfaRevolution31

hah thats funny.. i want my red to bite me. i dont kno why the cop called a fire truck and a ambulance.. lol but alright. haha

we need those pics dude :nod:

how big was he agian?


----------



## boontje

OfaRevolution31 said:


> hah thats funny.. i want my red to bite me.


try harder


----------



## theanimedude

he was about 5-6 inches, so it was a hefty bite, picture coming soon once i get home!! all i got is a webcam....so bare with me. gawd damn it's soo deep!! and blood just kept coming and coming......i'm serious..i probbaly lost 2 cups of blood just from my pinky..


----------



## ttz

theanimedude said:


> he was about 5-6 inches, so it was a hefty bite, picture coming soon once i get home!! all i got is a webcam....so bare with me. gawd damn it's soo deep!! and blood just kept coming and coming......i'm serious..i probbaly lost 2 cups of blood just from my pinky..
> [snapback]1107195[/snapback]​


thanks lance. the p is doing fine. he survived a 40min drive lying on his side since there was barely any water left when i put him in my cooler.

i wish i got the see the cop's face when u told them a p bite u.

View attachment 69008


View attachment 69007


View attachment 69006


----------



## theanimedude

HOORAY!!! IT LIVES!!!! I WAS SOO SCARED IT WAS GONNA DIE.........when i saw it lying on it's side, i was almost sure it was a goner..... but it lives!!! i guess my blood gave it strength!!


----------



## bjmarche

ha ha. ouch looks like it hurts.cant see any stitches or anything though. might be cos my comp is dark as hell but did u need any?


----------



## killerbee

glad the p lived, damn animedude that does not look too good. I hope you recuperate fast.


----------



## ttz

whoa that does not look good at all.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Sick!! Why does it look like the end of your pinky is a blackish gray ball?







I hope it gets better soon, and I'm glad to hear that the red belly is alive and well. He looks nice by the way.
~Taylor~


----------



## the_w8

buddy thats cuz that skin is dead......i've been bitten before and i sure do enjoy the feeling







it tingles like mofo


----------



## theanimedude

it does!! no stitches, just used glue. the doc was using a super glue for humans. weird......and its black cuz of the blood..


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Definitely looks like necrosis has set in. Glad the p made the trip.


----------



## theanimedude

jerry_plakyda said:


> Definitely looks like necrosis has set in. Glad the p made the trip.
> [snapback]1107560[/snapback]​


my co-worker said that when it hurts like hell, that's when it's an infection. when it becomes grey to black, thats when the meat is gone and dead.....i can still feel lil bit of feeling close to the middle of the meat. hehe...the "meat"


----------



## MLK

damn that looked nasty man


----------



## waspride

That is so badass to have some battle wounds from your red!









I must say i had a hard time beleiving you but now after the pics......all i have to say is that must have hurt.


----------



## taylorhedrich

theanimedude said:


> it does!! no stitches, just used glue. the doc was using a super glue for humans. weird......and its black cuz of the blood..
> [snapback]1107557[/snapback]​


In the winter my Dad's hands get really dry so they get bad cracks. He just glues them shut with Super Glue. A week or less later the lil bit of Super Glue will fall off and the cut will be healed. I always thought it was a bad idea, because it seems that toxins from the glue would go into your blood stream, but the doctors reccommend it.....







Sorry that was a little off topic...
~Taylor~


----------



## JAC

Holy crap man, that doesn't look too good, you should have it checked out.


----------



## wacb

Good luck with the healing. My piranhas have never tried to bite me, I think it'd be cool if one of them shot for my finger while it was in the tank though. I always watch them just in case....... they're sly lookin'.


----------



## theanimedude

taylorhedrich said:


> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> 
> it does!! no stitches, just used glue. the doc was using a super glue for humans. weird......and its black cuz of the blood..
> [snapback]1107557[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> In the winter my Dad's hands get really dry so they get bad cracks. He just glues them shut with Super Glue. A week or less later the lil bit of Super Glue will fall off and the cut will be healed. I always thought it was a bad idea, because it seems that toxins from the glue would go into your blood stream, but the doctors reccommend it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was a little off topic...
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1107728[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

what kind of glue?? normal crazy glue?!?!?!? i wanan know!!! it poped alil, and some blood squirted out... ~_~


----------



## rbp 4 135

haha you got own3d.

well i cant talk my red devil bit me to day, hurt like hell and bled alot, but it's nothing like yours. that looks pretty bad


----------



## PuffPiff

damn that looks like it hurts


----------



## elTwitcho

That flesh looks pretty dead man, you might want to go back to a doctor because I can tell you for sure that stuff is gonna have to be amputated.


----------



## french toast

> you might want to go back to a doctor because I can tell you for sure that stuff is gonna have to be amputated.


Right ! Been bitten last year and it also turned to necrosis. I had to go back to the hospital to remove the all thing and you should do the same IMO. Necrosis can extend really fast !

Good luck with the healing









Adrien


----------



## Whall Banner

french toast said:


> you might want to go back to a doctor because I can tell you for sure that stuff is gonna have to be amputated.
> 
> 
> 
> Right ! Been bitten last year and it also turned to necrosis. I had to go back to the hospital to remove the all thing and you should do the same IMO. Necrosis can extend really fast !
> 
> Good luck with the healing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrien
> [snapback]1109286[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

When you say "remove the all thing" do you mean the whole finger?

I use to think it would be cool to get a bite from my Rhom but after seeing this, I'm glad he hasn't.


----------



## taylorhedrich

theanimedude said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theanimedude said:
> 
> 
> 
> it does!! no stitches, just used glue. the doc was using a super glue for humans. weird......and its black cuz of the blood..
> [snapback]1107557[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> In the winter my Dad's hands get really dry so they get bad cracks. He just glues them shut with Super Glue. A week or less later the lil bit of Super Glue will fall off and the cut will be healed. I always thought it was a bad idea, because it seems that toxins from the glue would go into your blood stream, but the doctors reccommend it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was a little off topic...
> ~Taylor~
> [snapback]1107728[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what kind of glue?? normal crazy glue?!?!?!? i wanan know!!! it poped alil, and some blood squirted out... ~_~
> [snapback]1107836[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yes, regular crazy glue/super glue. Nothing special... I'm not sure how well it would go on your whole finger though. Like I said, my dad only had tiny cracks in his thumbs. If you put a lot of crazy glue on the end of your whole finger, the glue may not fall off as easy a week down the road...








~Taylor~


----------



## theanimedude

well for now, it looks dark cuz of the webcam, but there's still color to that peice of meat, alil pinkish, and all around it's white. and it doesnt hurt no more and i can still kinda of feel something in the middle of the meat. so that's good!!!! i'll get a clearer picture using a normal digital cam soon. =P 
yeah..i want a very aggressive rhom that'll follow your finger......but after having bit.....maybe i can have a special protective glove.....ooo we should invent a glove to protect from being bitten!!!!


----------



## Blackdude

I just work on the picture to have a better look.

It look nasty


----------



## PuffPiff

i still think you need a dr visit


----------



## theanimedude

WOW!!!! that is a great fix up!!! i did go to the doctor, i was there for 4 hours waiting. see how it's alil shiny?? thats the glue that they used. so far it loooks alrite, once the meat gets black, thats when i'm in deep poo poo.









sooo what do you think??? it was only an RBP that did it too! not a piraya or anything like that! just a normal RBP.


----------



## elTwitcho

theanimedude said:


> WOW!!!! that is a great fix up!!! i did go to the doctor, i was there for 4 hours waiting. see how it's alil shiny?? thats the glue that they used. so far it loooks alrite, once the meat gets black, thats when i'm in deep poo poo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo what do you think??? it was only an RBP that did it too! not a piraya or anything like that! just a normal RBP.
> [snapback]1109685[/snapback]​


Honestly, having seen how FrenchToastDude's finger progressed and now looking at yours, I'm no expert but I'd think that section has gotta go. The doctor however, would likely know much better than me, so maybe it'll turn out all right.

As for only being a rbp that did it, it doesn't matter which fish it was. Once the flesh gets severed it doesn't get blood circulation properly and the flesh simply dies off. With luck that's not what's going to happen to you, but from the little experience I've seen pieces of flesh can't just be glued back on all that easily.

Hope it works out for you man, but keep an eye on it and at the very first sign of problems go see a doctor. Chances are you'll lose that piece of flesh and have a small scar on your finger, but ignore it while it gets worse and you may be losing a whole lot more. Good luck with it though, hope it heals up


----------



## rbp 4 135

pgocentrus are strictly carnivorus and have a heavier built ja and more muscles mass than serrasalmus. this leads to a higer bite force than serras. your luck that it only got meat if it would have gotten it's jaws around you finger you would likely no longer have a finger tip. as far a removal of that area of skin , you most likey will. when the p dit you he surely severed all blood vesels and capiluaries passing through that area, with no or inatiquit blood flow to that area, the meat will die.


----------



## ttz

what did the doctor tell you


----------



## theanimedude

all he said was, "impressive" and everyone told me i wont lose that meat. i still have alil feeling and so far the meat still had color, a bit of color, so i'm gonna see my doctor on monday if the bleeding is really bad. once the meat is starting to get all dark and nasty, thats when i gotta worry. and makesure it doesnt get infected. so far, it doesnt hurt as much......some skin is coming off at the tip but thats alrite since it looks like it's only skin. my co-workers said that the meat will be alrite. i'll give it til monday to see how well it's going. for now. heres a recent pic. erm....its yellow cuz of the medecine.

http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc000898le.jpg

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2926/dsc000898le.th.jpg

http://img270.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hurt7sl.jpg

Http://img270.imageshack.us/img270/1782/hurt7sl.th.jpg

http://img270.imageshack.us/img270/2744/dsc000908pt.th.jpg


----------



## corbypete

lol your doc used superglue hahaha!

sure you went to the docs and not a hardware store?


----------



## theanimedude

they made me wait for 2 hours!! with apeice of meat almost fallng off.....ugh.....it was soo annoying....from now and then, my finger feels like theres pressure and it hurts alil............i want an irritran now.....


----------



## ReDraGon->

glad the P lived and im glad you still got all your digits


----------



## pinchy

super glue, thats great


----------



## MR.FREEZ

just cut the finger off, youd be a better mechanic cause you

could get into tigher places, and that shocker thing you weridos

like to do would be easier :laugh:









serious though i would go back to the doc cause that sh*t dont

look quite right



> super glue, thats great


o yeah i have used a number of times to fix up small cuts that

were deep


----------

